# Lanyard colors



## Bird Slayer (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok i have picked up lanyard making as a new way to pass the time. I like different colors and was wondering will the ducks flare from colors like red, yellow, blue, orange,...etc

Any opinions?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I would stick with earthy tones for a hunting lanyard... Maybe brighter colors wouldn't flare them but I don't think it'd want colors like red and orange on my neck when i'm trying to hunt any type of bird anyway.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ducks will flare, i havnt seen a blaze orange drake wader jacket out this year


----------



## Bird Slayer (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't looking for smart elic answers people. It was a simple question. Didn't figure ducks would pay much attention to a colored lanyard seeing as i never wear gloves and have still limited out with my white hands shining out. And yes i know how to use a call, not perfect but when the ducks arent wanting to come in i will call a little at them so no more if you cant call no need for a lanyard comments


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2011)

*All those colors would probably go over well at a dog trial*

Keep it dark for the ducks. 30 years ago duck hunters used alot of OD  and flat black paint. Most shotguns were high luster , pretty guns . No camo, mostly brown duck and no goretex. You carried alot of those brown jersey gloves and big rubber gloves for picking up decoys. The colors probably wouldnt matter if your blind covers you up good. Good luck. Try it and let us know how it works.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Basically the brighest colors... They have always worked very well.. Forreal natural colors anything that will blend in and not flare them off...


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 9, 2011)

well blinds cover your body pretty good..but your face is the first thing they see..and if you have a facemask but are still lookin around...the next thing they see is a fruity sparkly necklace...connected to it...sure you can get away with it but it icreases your odds of gettin em real close if you use somethin real lookin


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> well blinds cover your body pretty good..but your face is the first thing they see..and if you have a facemask but are still lookin around...the next thing they see is a fruity sparkly necklace...connected to it...sure you can get away with it but it icreases your odds of gettin em real close if you use somethin real lookin


 I think they call that concealment in the military. I call it up close and dead.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 9, 2011)

I would love to have one in LSU colors, to use at hunt test.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2011)

*You r killin us*

Go georgia!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

i hunt with a black/red lanyard and i have had no problem working big ducks or woodies to the water while wearing it. i have made a few bright colored ones as well just for display or for a competition but i would stay away from those while hunting. i think black/any color will work fine but when you go to mixing blue/red or yellow/blue and things like that it will get brighter. but i also use a 3 braid style so its not as much material to stand out. just my .02


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 11, 2011)

YEAH ONE COLOR IS COOL.but people want all kinds of color and fancy flash jackets and stuff to stand out....and if your a true duck hunter that the last thing you want to do.


----------



## Jaker (Mar 11, 2011)

seriously doubt a lanyard is gonna make any difference whatsoever, have it neon green for all the difference it would make, in case some of you haven't checked your lanyards lately 90% of high quality calls are flashy colors. other than wooden ones. movement and background are the keys to concealment, next is shadows, after that is not looking up at the birds, and lastly is what type/color combo of camo you are wearing... just my .02


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2011)

*what about the turkeys?*



Jaker said:


> seriously doubt a lanyard is gonna make any difference whatsoever, have it neon green for all the difference it would make, in case some of you haven't checked your lanyards lately 90% of high quality calls are flashy colors. other than wooden ones. movement and background are the keys to concealment, next is shadows, after that is not looking up at the birds, and lastly is what type/color combo of camo you are wearing... just my .02


 would you wear something bright while hunting turkeys?


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 12, 2011)

ducks see like turkeys...they see color...like said before you can do it but ....trust me out of all the birds you see this past year or the next...at lease one will see that bright necklace and flare...and thats one more that could have been killed...


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 12, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> ducks see like turkeys...they see color...like said before you can do it but ....trust me out of all the birds you see this past year or the next...at lease one will see that bright necklace and flare...and thats one more that could have been killed...


 Thank you.


----------



## retrve (Mar 12, 2011)

When the duck get close enough to see my lanyard, he will be dead! Or shot at anyway!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2011)

*I with you.*

But the key words are get in close.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 13, 2011)

ducks will see that necklace way before they are close enough..its like tryin to hide from a hawk...come on now ...this could go foreever...just dont play the hunter role........be the hunter and dont stand out.....it will be better in the long run...thanks killer...someone understands


----------



## retrve (Mar 13, 2011)

Well There is 5 limits in my avatar that didnt seem to mind the colors!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2011)

retrve said:


> Well There is 5 limits in my avatar that didnt seem to mind the colors!


 If it works you I am happy for you. I will be camoed up. Good Luck!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 14, 2011)

good job buddy..how much was that trip..and how many people were with you...


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 14, 2011)

*lanyard*

Beaks and bands taxidermy makes some nice camo lanyards. I will post some pics of a real lanyard i got from them. call brett he will fix you up. 678 787 1964


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2011)

CLDUCKS said:


> Beaks and bands taxidermy makes some nice camo lanyards. I will post some pics of a real lanyard i got from them. call brett he will fix you up. 678 787 1964


 Thanks .


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 14, 2011)

i guess the new guys dont quite get the whole camo thing...good luck huntin but i wouldnt hunt with ya


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 15, 2011)

*You said it*

Where I hunt No camo No birds! I have only been duck hunting for 46 years. I will be 60 this year. I remember the time  when everbody painted their guns flat black right out of the box and outboards to.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 15, 2011)

It is hard to beat old school. killer elite I am with you camo is the only way to go. Now if you wear your calls and bands and your not hunting, then Red and black or Yellow and black, depending on what side of the fence you are on? Bulldogs or Yellow Jackets. Or what every color sparks your imagenation,PINK,Purple,Blue,Orange,ETC.
 My are brown all the time.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 15, 2011)

listen to these guys...im sure they have thier swamp legs...preciate it fellas..


----------



## retrve (Mar 15, 2011)

We were hunting with a friend of mine just outside of dewitt Arkansas. It was the most incredible morning of duck hunting I have ever had…. We went back the next morning with the intent to limit out on nothing but green heads and picked up 10… Oh what a day makes!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 15, 2011)

*Go to Florida*

Its cheaper and got plenty of ducks.


----------



## retrve (Mar 15, 2011)

that's what I hear... I'm down for it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 15, 2011)

*IM going in Jan.*

You gota a boat? You will need it. How many decoys do you have? I will be shooting over about 150 with 4 Mojos  and 1 Robo.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 15, 2011)

You are invited!


----------



## bbducks (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey bird slayer you still making those lanyards. Send me a pm i want one


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah get a chrome one....those seem to work best


----------



## bbducks (Mar 28, 2011)

I just might. Seems the guys with all the silver bands around there neck don't have a problem killing ducks.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 28, 2011)

well..were they hunt is one of a kind..and probably new birds everyday ...like on a flyway...or a tv show............i was just kiddin...man ..get what you want..it wont bother new birds...but we have to be very sneeky...and realy hidden..where i hunt ..those birds are smarter than you think....my opinion..more natural the better......good luck....how many days till the opener...its like christmas...but worse..ahhhh


----------



## bbducks (Mar 28, 2011)

I know I hate waiting on opening day. Since I only duck and dove hunt I got a long wait


----------



## Bark99 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a red and black lanyard, it has not made a difference that I can tell in the past.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Mar 29, 2011)

bbducks said:


> I know I hate waiting on opening day. Since I only duck and dove hunt I got a long wait



You need to give turkey hunting a shot


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 29, 2011)

I was thinkin the same thing,,you got 24 on 48 off...fish ...turkey...pick up bow huntin


----------



## bbducks (Mar 30, 2011)

I do fish the fl coast but the bow thing aint for me. I say why try to shoot them to 30 yards when i can shoot them at 200. haha. i just aint got the patiants to wait on anything like turkeys or deer.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got my lanyard in the mail, purple and gold. Retrve did a jam up job. If you need one made, I suggest you let him do one for you. 
Thanks for the lanyard.


----------



## retrve (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad you like it! Good luck on your up coming hunt test.... The only thing that would of made that lanyard better would be RED and BLACK!


----------



## retrve (Mar 31, 2011)

If anybody wants a nice lanyard let me know... custom colors!


----------



## Bark99 (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you have any photos of your lanyards retrve?


----------



## retrve (Apr 1, 2011)

I really only have 3 that are made up.... two of them are my personal lanyards one for duck hunting and the other for dog training.... Red and Black of course!  The other is for a buddy of mine navy and gold... Georgia Southern Colors... I will try to get some pics up here.


----------



## Jaker (Apr 4, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> i guess the new guys dont quite get the whole camo thing...good luck huntin but i wouldnt hunt with ya



haha, no i think its really the other way around bud, the new guys, are the ones that buy the leafy suits for turkey hunting, have to have the best camo patterns, paint their faces like the duck commander, etc. none of this hurts, and i even paint my face on occassion, but none of it really helps a whole lot either, there have been far more animals killed wearing solid colors like brown, knaki, green, black, etc. than any camo pattern will ever have. so ya id have to disagree with you, like i said earlier, the keys to concealment are movement, background, shadows, not looking up at birds, and least important what you are wearing


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 4, 2011)

so you are saying that more animals have been killed wearing solid colors...haha....not hardly...you have no clue...you said the keys to concealment are background..and shadows......what do you think camo does...hello....i see you turkey hunt so ...next time you go wear your solid colors..and then tell me how that worked out for you........and you say face paint doesnt help....wow...ive heard it all


----------



## CLDUCKS (Apr 4, 2011)

*khaki*

Khaki....  thats a good way to get shot.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 4, 2011)

retrve said:


> I really only have 3 that are made up.... two of them are my personal lanyards one for duck hunting and the other for dog training.... Red and Black of course!  The other is for a buddy of mine navy and gold... Georgia Southern Colors... I will try to get some pics up here.



Do you make leads as well?  My pup needs one to start training on a lead.


----------



## retrve (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea I can... ... What colors do you want? I need to get some pics up here.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Tan or OD would be nice.  I also think orange would be cool.  Easy to see if you drop it training and I don't see many that color.


----------



## Jaker (Apr 5, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> so you are saying that more animals have been killed wearing solid colors...haha....not hardly...you have no clue...you said the keys to concealment are background..and shadows......what do you think camo does...hello....i see you turkey hunt so ...next time you go wear your solid colors..and then tell me how that worked out for you........and you say face paint doesnt help....wow...ive heard it all



so ur saying that camo is neccessary? not hardly, I have killed turkeys wearing no camo, khaki pants, brown plaid shirt, i killed one wearing that last year. actually i said that i do wear face paint sometimes, but that its not that important, keep your face down, have the discipline to not look up at the birds and you accomplish the same goal. AS far as the truth behind many many more game animals being taken without camo, well up until thirty years ago there was no camo, howd they do it before they started makin it my man? Here is what im sayin you let me wear a green shirt, and you wear all the newest camo, I'm gonna stand in a shadow against the bank and not move or look up at the birds, you sit in a spot of sunlight against the bank and not move or look up at the birds, who is hidden better? I am. what im saying is camo doesn't make you disappear, its not magic, being well hidden makes birds not see you, if your hidden properly then it should not matter what you are wearing as long as it is a dull color, go stand out in the middle of the pond and birds are still gonna c ya whether you wear camo or not.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 11, 2011)

This is not a turkey forum...so cancel that ...if you keep your face down the whole time....how will you see the birds...and this is not 30 years ago this is now...i dont believe in all the fancy camo...but i do believe in camo............hey fellas in the forum can we get a little feedback on this......im just curious....


----------



## bbducks (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to say I do belive in camp but I shot a woodduck hole with crocks and yellow columbia shirt on last year. I limited so I didn't realy care. But camp does work but is not necessary.


----------



## Jaker (Apr 11, 2011)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> This is not a turkey forum...so cancel that ...if you keep your face down the whole time....how will you see the birds...and this is not 30 years ago this is now...i dont believe in all the fancy camo...but i do believe in camo............hey fellas in the forum can we get a little feedback on this......im just curious....



as far as this not bein the turkey forum, well you made a statement about me trying it turkey hunting, and i simply answered it. and to answer your second question about how to see the birds with your face down, you look out from under ur hat. heck its really not that big of a deal either way, you do you, ill do me, camo doesn't hurt anything and does help in some situations, i just see all the guys wearing the drake jackets, painting up like duck commander and they hunt a couple weekends a year. it seems to be the trend of duck hunting that you have to get the newest and greatest equipment or you cant kill ducks. I was just trying to point out that you can kill ducks by just being simple and following a few basic rules. that all this other stuff is just an extra.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah im not big on all the flashy stuff like those shinny jackets...but big on camo...our birds are spooky...we paint up because we have to......plus we hunt about35 to 40 days a year ....maybe its a mind thing but it seems to work...i try to wear no other color besides what i see around me...


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2011)

*Back in the old days*

We did not wear camo because no body had it. The brown jackets like the ones  carhart make today out of brown cotton duck  is what hunters  wore. We did not have goretex. We used camp dry or something like it. The duck commander did not come up with face paint. The U.S. Army and the U. S. Marine Corps.  came up with that Idea in WWII. The first use of a camo pattern by the U.S.  was designed for the Army which at the time refused it and as usual the  Marines got it  and used with great effect in the Island Campaigns. About the late 1970s Vietnam and WWII camo started showing up in duck blinds and deer stands. Currently troop in the afgan sandbox are being issued Multicam which takes on the shade of the area you are in and works better than the digital Army pattern. I think that I have abit more knowledge on this subject than, more than most folks. I only spent 20 years in the army. I think we ought to ask the Marines and Soldiers that are out there what they think of camo. I like my drake jacket and I wear a face mask and I will paint my face . I like watching duck commander on tv. But I was painting my face long before I ever heard of him. Google was not used to find this info . I learned it by doing or it was communicated first hand from old Soldiers and Marines.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2011)

killer elite said:


> We did not wear camo because no body had it. The brown jackets like the ones  carhart make today out of brown cotton duck  is what hunters  wore. We did not have goretex. We used camp dry or something like it. The duck commander did not come up with face paint. The U.S. Army and the U. S. Marine Corps.  came up with that Idea in WWII. The first use of a camo pattern by the U.S.  was designed for the Army which at the time refused it and as usual the  Marines got it  and used with great effect in the Island Campaigns. About the late 1970s Vietnam and WWII camo started showing up in duck blinds and deer stands. Currently troop in the afgan sandbox are being issued Multicam which takes on the shade of the area you are in and works better than the digital Army pattern. I think that I have abit more knowledge on this subject than, more than most folks. I only spent 20 years in the army. I think we ought to ask the Marines and Soldiers that are out there what they think of camo. I like my drake jacket and I wear a face mask and I will paint my face . I like watching duck commander on tv. But I was painting my face long before I ever heard of him. Google was not used to find this info . I learned it by doing or it was communicated first hand from old Soldiers and Marines.


 The reason the Army refused the camo and stuck with the od uniform was because German SS units wore camo.


----------



## Jaker (Apr 15, 2011)

I know an old guy, a guy that my dad and i met when I was five on our first trip to an arkansas wma. I still hunt with him some. I don't believe I've ever seen him wear any camo. He has killed more ducks than anyone on this forum has ever dreamed about. Just sayin you can argue all you want and so can I. Ducks are not people. they may have as good of eyeseight, but they don't have any of the technology, and they sure don't have the mental capacity of a human, in the end it comes down to a difference of opinion. Me, well its just not on my top five priority list when it comes to hunting, maybe its just the way i was raised, but when it comes down to it, i still kill ducks,


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*What ever works*

I am pobably as old as some of these folks you are talking about. I never said that you could not kill ducks with out camo. I did it for a bunch of years. Now you said Arkansas. When you have that many ducks you can get away with alot of stuff that you can not getaway with in Georgia. I grew up in Vicksburg, Mississippi. I have duck hunted for fourty  seven  years and  if I lived in Mississippi I might not wear camo when I hunted. Thats like living in North Georgia, there are alot more mallards in that part of the country than we have on the coast. Down on the coast when you shoot birds you dont want to leave anything to chance. I go so far as to place marsh grass on the floor of my boat so when the ducks fly over they see natural grass not some camo pattern I have painted. I learned my camo skills in the army where it was a life and death thing. I did that for a living and I have found that those skills serve me well in the duck blind today.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 18, 2011)

I like that ol sayin........kids think they know everything...thanks for the info killer i like the military facts...thats cool i didnt know that...its a never ending battle........this thread is so full of mis leading info...this it for me on this one......


----------



## Jaker (Apr 19, 2011)

no i don't know everything, don't pretend to, i'm just being as stubborn as yall are because its the way i was taught to hunt, if having everything camoed to a t, makes you feel better/more confident, go for it. its not gonna hurt anything. to me it doesn't make a dimes worth of difference. and as far as referring to kids as "know it alls" well there are plenty of us that think we do, im sure im that way with some stuff and just can't see it, but then again you take a select few of us, well i would hazard to say i've probably spent more time duck hunting than most 35 year old duck hunters. I've been at it for 17 years now. these last few years i typically average hunting 6 days a week during the season. I set my schedule up at school so i can hunt, come back go to class, afterwards, go to work, sleep 2 or 3 hours and do it again. not trying to be boastful or say im different, but you probably would assume something more along the lines of this kid is popping off, has daddy's money, daddy's boat, hunts a few times a year and thinks he knows it all. My opinion varries from yours, theres nothing wrong with it, I think im right, you think your right, in the end it doesn't matter, so don't naturally assume im a "know-it-all" kid just cuz i think differently than you.


----------



## bbducks (Apr 19, 2011)

This will go on and on, simple thread that just wont go away. Say your peace and stop.


----------

